

Researchers Uncover Government Spy Tool Used to Hack Telecoms - ruchir_21hj
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/mysteries-of-the-malware-regin/

======
AlyssaRowan
Already under discussion; main thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649402)

